# Should Loose Powder Be Lighter Than Foundation?



## rakshana (Feb 21, 2007)

Peace be upon all di ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I haf a question? I am about to invest on a bobbi brown foundation and loose powder. And i got the lady at the counter to test for my right shade. I was pretty satisfied with the foundation color. But the loose powder was much lighter than the foundation. And when she put it on my face, it did look fine? But im paranoid, as usual? And i always wanted to know if the loose powder should be lighter than the foundation? Please help me all u experts!!! :moa:


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 21, 2007)

I would say the loose powder should match the foundation.

But if it looks good, I wouldn't worry about it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## x3kh (Feb 21, 2007)

I would say same color, couse you wouldn't want to look pale or blochy.


----------



## FeverDream (Feb 21, 2007)

I would also go with the same color, unless the formulation is such that a lighter color would be overpoweringly light. If it seemed fine to you (especially in natural light outside), then the shade she gave you should work.


----------



## Mina (Feb 21, 2007)

Like other have said..Yes Foundation color and powder would be same..then it match perfect. I learned from MUT! experties


----------



## luxotika (Feb 21, 2007)

IMO, It doesn't have to be darker or lighter than your foundation. Try on different powders, and whatever looks best, purchase that one.


----------



## wendy29 (Feb 21, 2007)

WEll I use purple powder, i dont think it matches my foundation since i dont have purple face..

I think powder doesn't really show the color.. so choose whatever color you think its best for you!!!


----------



## magosienne (Feb 21, 2007)

i think powder should match as closely as possible your foundation. but if you can't find the same shade, i'd say go for a lighter. as long as it looks good on you with making you look like a ghost, you'll know this is the right shade for you.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 21, 2007)

I think the loose powder should match foundation but then again if it looks great and you like it then just leave it alone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Feb 21, 2007)

Since it is loose powder, unless you are applying a lot it won't really deposit that much color (light or otherwise) if you are just quickly going over your face with a large brush. I use translucent loose powder over my foundation which obviously looks very light in the container but does not show up as any color on your face.


----------



## chocobon (Feb 22, 2007)

I use MAC Select sheer Loose Powder in a shade much lighter than my MAC SFF but it looks great !!


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 22, 2007)

I use translucent powder so i dont have to deal with this.


----------



## litha (Feb 22, 2007)

Same here


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 22, 2007)

i agree!


----------



## SimplyElegant (Feb 22, 2007)

It can be lighter or darker. When it comes down to it, if it looks good, don't worry.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I use translucent which for me isn't that much lighter than my foundation since I am pretty light.


----------



## rakshana (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi this is exactly what happened to me, it looks so light on the container but when she put on ma face, my face looked brighter but healthy? But i was just frighetend cos it was like two shades lesser than my foundation


----------



## mmonroemaniac (Feb 22, 2007)

my foundation is always the lightest possible shade, so my powder is always tranclucent!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stevoulina (Feb 24, 2007)

I totally agree with SimplyElegant!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

